# "Aucune recharge en cours"



## sharky (2 Juillet 2010)

Voilà le message que m'indique mon iPad depuis hier, alors qu'il est branché sur l'adaptateur secteur. Ca semble être le même problème que sur un port USB sous alimenté, ca recharge très lentement. Je suis certains que c'est le bon chargeur et j'ai testé sur plusieurs prises, pensez-vous qu'il soit tout à coup defectueux ? Même un reset de l'iPad ne fait rien.

merci


----------



## applicationsipad (2 Juillet 2010)

Salut même problème que toi mais ça recharge quand meme mon ipad...


----------



## e.cornu (3 Juillet 2011)

avez vous résolu le problème depuis un an !


----------



## aperrottet (14 Juillet 2011)

Même problème, j'ai reçu un ipad neuf en retour


----------



## rick31h (3 Août 2011)

Salut
Je me suis fait la meme frayeur la 1er fois que j'ai recharché via secteur. Cela recharge quand meme.
Depuis, j'ai realisé que j'avais ce message quand j'utiliser un cable et chargeur (celui de l'iphone 4) autre que celui d'origine.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2011)

rick31h a dit:


> Salut
> Je me suis fait la meme frayeur la 1er fois que j'ai recharché via secteur. Cela recharge quand meme.
> Depuis, j'ai realisé que j'avais ce message quand j'utiliser un cable et chargeur (celui de l'iphone 4) autre que celui d'origine.



Et pour cause ! Le chargeur de l'iphone est moitié moins puissant que celui de   l'iPad !
Donc si tu l'utilises, le message "aucune recharge en cours" apparaîtra pour t'informer que la charge n'est pas performante...Mais ça recharge en 2 fois plus de temps.
Tu auras le même message si tu le branches sur la prise USB de ton Mac.
Vaut mieux utiliser le chargeur adéquat .


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Un chargeur 10W apporte la puissance nécessaire pour recharger l'ipad, en dessous le temps d'un cycle complet est vraiment trop long.


----------



## Fredic67 (16 Août 2014)

Hello 

J'aimerai apporter mon expérience pour ce problème. En effet, j'ai subit un mâchouillage en règle de mon cable USB de l'iPad par mon chat : résultat, le câble HS. Je change le câble USB et maintenant j'ai aussi le message sur mon iPad(3) comme quoi "Aucune recharge en cours" lorsque je branche le tout comme avant avec le bloc secteur iPad d'origine.

Question : Pourquoi ? :hein:

- Cela viendrait-il en effet du nouveau câble pas d'origine d'Apple ou alors d'un micro court-circuit causé par mon chat :mouais: ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (16 Août 2014)

Fredic67 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salut
Je dirai plus que ça vient du câble nn officiel, essaye d'en prendre un original et regarde si ça marche 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

